# 

## Tvani1

! , ,      ,       ?    (    ),    ?

  !

----------


## Tvani1

-     ,   ?    ?

----------

> -     ,   ?    ?

----------

> ! , ,      ,       ?    (    ),    ?
> 
>   !


1 .   (  )


2 .           .

----------


## 1977

> (  )


 ( )     .     ,    ,      ,   .

----------

> ( )     .     ,    ,      ,   .


    , ..

----------

**,              ?       ?

----------

> **,              ?       ?


  ?  -?
     ,   

    , ..       ,

----------


## 1977

.

----------

**,            ..

----------

> **,            ..


          ,     
 -

----------

> 1.17.                 ()
> _______________
> *( )*





> -


    ?

----------


## Tvani1

-         ?  
-          ,          ?

----------

> -         ?  
> -          ,          ?


      ,  .    ,      

 ,

----------


## OlgaK

> 


  ,   -  ...      ,   ...    -   ... :Wink:

----------

,,      1 ,       ?  ,   ,   ?

----------


## OlgaK

...

----------


## 1977

> 1 ,


    ?  :Wow:

----------



----------


## .

**,    ?      ?

----------

! , ,      ,       ?    (    ),    ?

  ![/QUOTE]

----------


## degna

> ,     ?


,           ,

----------


## BuhBuh

,       -     "   ",            .  :Smilie: .            .

----------


## .

.     ,

----------

> -     "   "


      ++,     
     -     ,

----------


## 233

> ! , ,      ,       ?    (    ),    ?
> 
>   !


  ,        (  ),        .        (-  ).

----------


## 1977

> ! , ,      ,     ?   (    ),    ?
> 
>   !


[/quote]
      ,      ,    ,     ,    ,  ,       ( ),         (     ).

----------


## .

> ,    ,     ,


-        .   ,             .

----------

,   :          .   ,    ,  ,      -.   -   .    ,     -  .

----------

